# Space Wolf and Dark Eldar rumours



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Might be an April Fools joke, might not be. The original post this comes from was made on the 30th of March



> Happy to present you some news ´bout 40k:
> 
> - Codex Space Wolves comes in WD first half of 2009
> - 13th company included
> ...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

2 armies first half '09? Sound's unlikely. Also, anyone who spell's Mandrakes without the E is hardly someone to take as a reliable source on information. Link? 

Although new Wulfen. =D.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, it all sounds pretty nice to me. The idea of WD dexes becoming the norm is a bit disturbing, though. Well, maybe it's for the better?


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

well Dark Elfs are Autumn winter this year planet strike has been pushed back to 2009, so i think Dark Eldar will be early - summer and wolves will be summer to winter 2009

PS this is now on over 4 forums


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

WD dexes are not the way GW are going, they are a stop-gap. Blood Angels will get their own book at some point.

Also, they have decided whether DE will be a book or a WD dex, the idea that they havent by this point is frankly absurd.

otherwise, sounds plausible...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh god. >.< Wulfen with T5, FnP and Rending? Looks like GW's continuing the trend of uber units.


----------



## CypherVII (Apr 2, 2008)

well im not sure about it ..... DE are in dire need of a update but as already said 2 armies at once is a bit odd :?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

a) i think any unit specific stats right now is massive speculation

b) they wont be at the same time, but a month or two apart.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah but wulfen will be 0-1

i mean look at pariahs there pretty mean there 0-1

i dont believe GWs will get rid of 0-1

with new rumored 5th ed rules i doubt wulfen will be that uber

i believe they will be used as a skirmish force or a 2nd strike force


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Mad King George said:


> yeah but wulfen will be 0-1
> 
> i mean look at pariahs there pretty mean there 0-1
> 
> ...


Pariahs aren't all that mean really, but I see your point especially when it comes to the 5th rumors.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

The mandrake news disturbs me. Going from arguably the worst elites choice in the game to DE's hardest unit is a bit mad. Not suprised they are changing the models though, they are in full bondage gear after all, which I think new "kid friendly" GW wants to move away from


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

If its true (which I hope it is) its been a long time comin.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

i have no idea about the SW army but i do know that a new DE is supposedly confirmed and going to happen. and a new model line is imminant.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Sound fucking ace, i can not wate


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Syko515 said:


> i have no idea about the SW army but i do know that a new DE is supposedly confirmed and going to happen. and a new model line is imminant.


The space Wolves are even more out of date than the Dark Eldar 
Terminator Armour 5pts!!!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I am sorry, gore hunter you are wrong , dark eldar are more out of date


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Gore Hunter said:


> The space Wolves are even more out of date than the Dark Eldar
> Terminator Armour 5pts!!!


terminator armor is 5 pts because we already have terminator honors included into our points cost

and a 30 point terminator with no weapons isnt cheap


Yes

DE are more out of date im pretty sure they were in a begginers box set vs marines when i started playing and there was no new codex since


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

yea my friend has that box set, he's been trying to sell the DE squad on Ebay ever since...


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The dark eldar need a bost as there is not a lot of players.


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

I agree that both codexs need updating, the new models sound pretty cool as well. I just want to know how much the 5th edition will effect the two armies.


----------



## AnarchX (Apr 11, 2008)

Considering GW removed many of the Space Wolves models form their current line, including all 13th company models, I think a codex update and new models are imminent.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

AnarchX said:


> Considering GW removed many of the Space Wolves models form their current line, including all 13th company models, I think a codex update and new models are imminent.


i doubt it, i think maybe after planet strike or summer 2009 atearliest


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Is someone _really_ suggesting that another army is more deserving of an update than my precious, precious Dark Eldar?....

*Left hand catches right hand before it picks up the lump hammer*

BAD subconscious! BAD, I say!

When someone who's as fanatical about them as me can only bring himself to put an army together using entirely converted models, its been waaaaaaaay too long between updates....


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i would gladly let DE go first aslong as Sw get the proper treatment they need and a real codex but DE lance weapons in normal squads not much updating needed


----------



## Estragon (Feb 25, 2008)

Its not so much the rules as the models...don't get me wrong, they're super spiky etc, but a little tired now. I'd like to see models that don't look like they're going to cut their own hands off when they move for a start  
The Talos is pretty damn cool, but the raider/ravager could use updating.


----------



## Purge (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm just wondering which special character will come back for SW... I hope it's Ranulph, the massive Terminator! Loved the fluff for him back in 2nd ed!

According to one of the staff at my local store, SW are set to be redone at the end of this year/early next year.

DE really do need a serious overhaul though...the models are awful. Saw some conversions (might even be in the big rulebook) of Dark Eldar torsos combined with Dark Elf warrior legs and they looked pretty cool.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i would like to see najal as well and a nice fluffy non wd codex


----------



## Het Masteen (Mar 18, 2008)

*Courtesy of Bell of Lost Souls*

*Space Wolves (courtesy of Warseer's dosadi)*
We also have word of the following Codex:Space Wolves updates:

The Codex is into testing

Blood Claws are armed with bolt pistol, ccw, frag, and krak and can take special weapons or powerfist/power weapons. They have Furious Charge instead of berserker charge. Minimum squad size is 10 and they can go as high as 20. WS is now 4 but BS stays at 3.

Grey Hunters are armed like Chaos marines (bolter, bolt pistol, ccw, grenades). No more True Grit, but Counter Charge stays for this unit. They can take an assortment of special weapons or powerfist/power weapons. Squad Leader is a wolf guard with options like a vet sergeant from Codexark Angels.

Jump pack Blood Claws are a separate unit entry now.

Wolf Guard are split into two squad types - terminators and power armour.

Wolf scouts can infiltrate or come on from any table edge.

Long Fangs stay as is. Probably picking up a bolt pistol and ccw in addition to their big guns.

Dreads and ven dreads go down to WS4, but Bjorn is back as a special character. Unknown if they can be HQ units.


----------

